# Dive Teams



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of any other depts in MA that have diving units besides the MSP &amp; BPD? Any one out there a diver?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am pretty sure Quincy Police has an underwater recovery team.

Posted Wed Jun 30, 2004 4:17 pm:

Massachusetts
Boston Police Search Recovery Scuba Team
Massachusetts State Police Underwater Recovery Team
Nantucket County Dive Rescue Team
New Bedford Police Underwater Recovery Team
NorthShore Regional Underwater Recovery Team
Quincy Emergency Management Underwater Recovery
Salem Police Dive Team
Springfield Police Underwater Recovery Team
Tauton Police Underwater Rescue

http://members.aol.com/raddvr/Untitled/Radmans_Patchx.html


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Framingham PD has one


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow that is great, thats the cool thing about being Navy EOD is that i am also a Navy Diver. Anyone out there a civilian &amp;/or police diver?


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

PADI certified here!


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

PADI and NAUI Diver here.

Southwick PD as a dive team. They are the same guys that do the boat patrol.

THe Hampshire County Sheriffs Dept had one that wokred with Blake (MSP) prior to counties being done away with.

We have 11 guys at my Fire Dept that are a dives. SO we could have a dive team but not much water in Kuwait, but some great diving in the Gulf.


----------

